# Opera mini and Opera mobile not working with airtel live



## ThinkFree (Jun 17, 2007)

On my Symbian 60 phone, I am unable to surf the net using opera mini or mobile.Opera mini tries to connect to its own site to complete setup but after 2-3 minutes says that it can't connect to the site as there is no network connection. Opera mobile doesn't gives any error message but even then is unable to open any site.I am able to open sites using phone's default browser. Please help.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2007)

wat gprs u using???


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 17, 2007)

AIRTELLIVE. Though Airtel allows its users now to open any site on airtel live enabled handsets at 15p/10b , I am not knowing if they have restricted opening of such sites through other browsers


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2007)

Opera Mini is working fine with Nokia 7610 & Airtel Mobile Office nicely.
But,
I don't know what abt Airtel Live!


----------



## alsiladka (Jun 18, 2007)

Airtel Live! is only used to access Airtel Live's Portal and some Value Added Services and Websites who have arrangements with airtel.

You cannot surf normal websites using Airtel Live, for that you need to use Mob office or NOP.

Atleast this was the Last official info i had on Airtel Data connections.
Never heard of your 15p/10b scheme.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2007)

In Delhi, now you can browse any site at 15p10kb provided your phone is capable of displaying it. I heve opened CBSEs site www.cbse.nic.in/gmail/yahoo etc. with my default web browser but not working with opera


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 18, 2007)

for usin opera mini or opera mobile u hav to activate nop or mobie office.

in general u cant use opera mini with airtel live coz airtel live is only for Airtel's portal n some few allowed sites, but sometimes all sites starts openin if u keep tryin to open restricted sites like google.com,etc. So once all sites starts openin then start opera mini without disconnectin the gprs from ur ur mobile browser.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2007)

Airtel allows to open most of the sites on Airtel live and you can check in on its homepage. I have tried to run Opera when the connection is active but even then it doesn't works.


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 18, 2007)

tRY using the setting for airtel live in Java settings ie select the airtel live setting as java setting since it is a java program.
u will be ok


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 21, 2007)

The same program is working on NOkia 6020 with airtel live but not able to do it on Nokia 7610. Also tried hutch but didn't work.


----------

